# Who makes the best braided (Spectra) Line?



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Guys, I need some 2Cool opinions here. I'm getting ready to change out the line on several of my reels and I'm looking at the different brands of braided line out there. What is your favorite and why? I currently have Power Pro on my reels and like it. However, there are some substantial savings when you compare all of the different brands.

Here is a list of what I'm looking at. 
__________________________________________________________________
*TUF LINE*









Here is a description of their product: Aerospace technology has been utilized to produce our TUF-Line XP fishing line. Tension Lock Technology TUF-Line XP is produced under high tensions allowing more compaction of the fibers during the finishing process. TUF-Line XP is more compact, smaller in diameter, packs better on reels, offers better knot performance, casts longer, reduces rod tip wraps, and boasts higher abrasion resistance. Packed: 150, 300, 600, 1200, 2500 yard spools.
___________________________________________________________________
*Magibraid (BassPro House Brand)*










Here is a description of their product: Made from revolutionary new Spectra fibers, producing a braided line that's waterproof, 100% UV-resistant, 40% smaller in diameter than monofilament, with superior abrasion resistance and a low stretch of 3%. Magibraid Spectra is more expensive, but you can catch more, bigger fish, and it lasts 4 times longer than mono. We think it's worth it. 
___________________________________________________________________
*Ripcord Si (Cabela's House brand)*










Here is a description of their product: With a strength 15 times that of steel, gel-spun Dyneema offers some of the finest characteristics available for modern fishing lines. And because all our Ripcord™ braids are constructed using this polyethylene fiber, they exhibit more strength, higher shock absorption and lower stretch than any braid, monofilament or copolymer in their class. This advanced fiber also proves more resistant to abrasion, moisture, UV light and chemicals than comparable line materials, making Ripcord the absolute pinnacle of braided fishing lines.

Based on the same stronger-than-steel Dyneema construction of our original Ripcord braid, Si is also bolstered with a silicone coating for smoother line flow through the guides of your rod without sacrificing strength, flexibility and low stretch. A fraction of the diameter of conventional mono.

We feel so confident in our Cabela's fishing lines that we make, in this day and age, a very unusual offer. We invite you to field test ANY of our Cabela's line for a period of 60 days. Compare them to any other line regardless of price. If you are not 100% satisfied, return it for a full refund, no questions asked. 
___________________________________________________________________ 
*Sufix® Performance Braid™ Line*

*







*

Here is a description of their product: Sufix Performance Braid has rewritten the book on braided line. From castability to abrasion resistance and knot strength, this incredible new line excels in every category that's important to you. In fact, its soft, supple feel makes it completely compatible with spinning reels - something that very few braids can claim. The exclusive Y6 Digital Braiding® process produces a tighter braid pattern that won't unwind under the severest conditions. A specially formulated finish protects it from abrasion caused by contact with logs, rocks and debris, so you'll be fishing this line long after your buddies have respooled their reels. Other braids claim to be able to pull a fish out of thick cover, Performance Braid has the strength to haul in the brush pile as well. Because it has virtually no stretch, all it takes is a short upswing of the rod and even the lightest-biting fish is hooked. 
___________________________________________________________________ 
*PowerPro Line* 









Here is a description of their product: Gain the advantage with PowerPro Microfilament line. An innovative manufacturing process known as Enhanced Body Technology permeates this revolutionary braided line with a protective layer that will not peel off. This results in a line that is 10 times stronger than steel and winds easily on to any type of reel without retaining memory. The smooth surface texture allows it to effortlessly sail quietly through the guides. 
___________________________________________________________________ 
*FINS™ PRT IGFA Spectra® Superline*










Here is a description of their product: By using Polymer Reinforced Technology (PRT), *FINS™ Spectra® Superline* offers superior all-around performance. This versatile new line virtually eliminates the annoying and time-consuming air-knotting and rod tip-wrapping caused by other limp superline products. The PRT coating also allows the angler to use a broader range of knots as the coating provides a better grip and prevents knot slippage. This is the first superline that is certified to conform to IGFA specifications for tensile strength.
*Deep Drop Line* might be the toughest superline on the market. With 10 times the abrasion resistance of Spectra®, this no-stretch line gives you constant control of your bait, lets you set the hook with authority and lets you fish heavy structure without worry. It will not fray and it has a very small diameter, which allows more line on the reel. 
___________________________________________________________________ 
*McCoy Mean Green Braided Superline *










Here is a description of their product: *Mean Green Braided Superline* is everything anglers demand from a spectra line and more. Its incredible abrasion resistance and superior strength make it perfect for fishing nasty cover and structure. Small diameter-to-pound test ratio improves casting and decreases line resistance. And it has no line memory, low visibility, reduced line fade and superior knot strength. 
___________________________________________________________________ 
Now, this list doesn't include the Jerry Brown Hollow Spectra or SpiderWire. As you can see, there are a lot of choices out there. I always thought that all spectra was made at the same plant and that the manufacturers (Power Pro, Bass Pro, Cabela's, Tuf Line, etc.) just put their packaging on it and resell it. I think that the different companies also put their own coatings on the line because it's white in it's natural form. Then they add the green or yellowing coating.

So, whats the difference and what do you use or recommend?

Thanks for any input.

Lumberjack93


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

go to charkbait.com and look on the website under new products and you can read up on JB. I was reading it earlier today and it is very interesting. I am a believer in you get what you pay for 99% of the time.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

1st choice PowerPro
2nd Suffix


----------



## howboutcha (Jun 14, 2004)

Power Pro has served me well. No complaints.


----------



## Capt T (Aug 6, 2004)

Power Pro, used since it first came out with no disappiontments. I tie mono leader on for strech esp. in bay. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

If the price is close 10 to 20 dollars, then I'll go with PowerPro. It has been good to me. I just wonder if anyone on here has used any of these other brands, and, if so, how did they work out for you.

Thanks for the feedback.

LJ93


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

Hey LJ93,

I've used PP, Tufline, and JB. I first started out with PP (freshwater and salt) and never had any problems.

When I found Tufline, tried it because it saved me a few bucks, and never had any problems.

When I tried JB, because many fishermen I respect said it was definitely worth it, I was amazed at the difference.

The line is very supple, smaller in diameter for the same pound strength, and is easier on your fingers, especially when using a spinner.

I've done fine with the previous two, but JB is just better refined. Sort of like the difference between a Chevy and a Cadillac. Both will get you where you're going, but the Cadillac is just "better".

The JB does not have a coating on it, but the PP and Tufline's coating seemed to come off anyway as I loaded my reels.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I've fished with Spider Wire, Power Pro and JB.


The JB is a lot quiter though the guides on big spinners when throwing top waters for YFT. Other than that I have not had any problems with any of the brands I've used. All have of the lines I've used have knot issues when under extra heavy loads, but I have solved that problem with loop to loop wind on leaders (about 10' long) or if I tie direct an doubled line Albright.

I'll never jig or bottom fish with mono ever again!


----------



## tpope (Sep 10, 2004)

Jerry Brown Hollow core. It is now available in 60 lb. I have reels that I have used for 4 seasons now without any problems. If you get a bad spot in the line or have to cut out a tangle you can repair without a knot and still have 100 percent line strength.
Many will use 130 lb line because of cost issues. You can still pack a bunch on a reel. It is 0.019 inch diameter. 
http://www.jerry-brown-industries.com/old_welcome.html
If you are wanting to use spectra of a smaller size, I would still suggest the solid core Jerry Brown.


----------



## DavidG (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm about to put JB on 4 reels (two spinners, one Avet LX and one Avet EXW4/02) and have been researching prices. www.ringedhooks.com has the best price on JB solid core and www.bhptackle.com has the best price on JB hollow (Basil has the 60# hollow in stock but not on his website, he may have the solid core too)


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

not to high jack the thread.....but are you guys spooling up with the braided from spool to tip, or are any of you doing a basic mono backing to save a little money on the amount of braided that in most case's will never see the light of day, until you change out your line again......


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

you have to put some kind of backing on it to keep it from spinning aruond the spool. wether it is coban or mono. Some people have been known to swap spectra from one reel to another so they use the bottom half of the spool too. I dont think that the mono is for saving $$. Once you have 500 yards on there, whats another 100 yards or so.


----------



## tpope (Sep 10, 2004)

Muddskipper,
I use coban, trade name vetwrap around the spool. A full load of spectra and then a short top shot loop to loop joined.


----------



## SteveB (Jun 4, 2004)

A little FYI, there are only a handful of factories worldwide that manufacture spectra fishing lines. The brands that you think of, don't necessarily manufacture the line, but buy it from one of these factories. There may be dozens of brands manufactured on the same extrusion equipment, to the same or similar specs. Some brands may be more expensive than others because they spend more money on advertising, sponsoring tournament fishermen, etc. Some brands may be less expensive because they buy in bulk or don't spend as much on advertising, not necessarily lower quality. If the specs are the same (line dia, breaking strength, etc.), I would personally go with the least expensive. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Argo said:


> you have to put some kind of backing on it to keep it from spinning aruond the spool. wether it is coban or mono. Some people have been known to swap spectra from one reel to another so they use the bottom half of the spool too. I dont think that the mono is for saving $$. Once you have 500 yards on there, whats another 100 yards or so.


Argo, on my Kingfish spinning reel, I put a piece of black electrical tape on the spool and that eliminates any spinning. You can also use duct tape.

LJ93


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

SteveB said:


> A little FYI, there are only a handful of factories worldwide that manufacture spectra fishing lines. The brands that you think of, don't necessarily manufacture the line, but buy it from one of these factories. There may be dozens of brands manufactured on the same extrusion equipment, to the same or similar specs. Some brands may be more expensive than others because they spend more money on advertising, sponsoring tournament fishermen, etc. Some brands may be less expensive because they buy in bulk or don't spend as much on advertising, not necessarily lower quality. If the specs are the same (line dia, breaking strength, etc.), I would personally go with the least expensive. Just something to keep in mind.


SteveB, I thought the same thing. It's kind of like AntiFreeze. I've heard that it's all made in only a couple of different factories and then bought and packaged by the different resellers. If price is close then I will use a well known brand. However, if I can get a good deal then I'll use one of the lesser known brands.

LJ93


----------



## ifish42na (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello everyone, and thanks for the mention. If you want to see more about hollow spectra conections, reel capacities, etc. please have a look at my site. Any questions, fire away!

http://www.bhptackle.com/doors/webpage.cfm?WebPage_ID=8&DID=18

Thanks


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

ifish42na said:


> Hello everyone, and thanks for the mention. If you want to see more about hollow spectra conections, reel capacities, etc. please have a look at my site. Any questions, fire away!
> 
> http://www.bhptackle.com/doors/webpage.cfm?WebPage_ID=8&DID=18
> 
> Thanks


Basil, thanks for the info. I do have a question. In what circumstances would you use "Hollow" spectra over the solid stuff? I won't ever be using the "Chinese Handcuff" method of attaching the hollow spectra to mono so why else would a guy need it over the regular spectra? Does it cast better or does it have a smaller diameter?

Thanks

LJ93


----------



## tpope (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome aboard Basil. Glad that you joined.


----------



## Mike in Woodlands (May 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard Basil! Looks like more of the west coasters are finding the gulf coasters


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

I like powerpro more than any other braided line. Its really sensetive but strong like noneother


----------



## ifish42na (Jan 4, 2006)

Diameters are roughly the same, but the big advantage of hollow line is the ability to avoid knots completely. You can splice 100% end loops, do line-to-line splices in the event you lose some spectra, as well as insert your topshot if that's how you like to connect.


----------



## DavidG (Feb 28, 2005)

Basil,

Do you carry any of the solid JB spectra? I am going to order some hollow 130# jb to fill a reel and some 200# & 300# for makine leaders & assist hooks from you and if I can get 1200yd/65# solid JB & 600yd/80# JB solid from you I'll just do that. 


LJ93,

As Tpope stated, one of the main reasons for using hollow is to have inline splices that are 100%. The other is to put a knotless endloop in your line and use loop to loop connections for your (BHP Tackle) leaders/topshots. Some of the west coast LR guys even make topshots with just a short piece of hollow spectra served or crimped on to the mono leader and use an inline splice each time they change topshots.


----------



## ifish42na (Jan 4, 2006)

David,

Yes, I have those spools. 1200Y65 is $94, and 600Y80 is $60. These are not on my site but I have them in stock. Sorry, didn't mean to turn this thread into a sales forum. If you want to contact me just shoot an email to [email protected].


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

basil thanks for sharing your website and products with us. i was also considering purchasing a couple of jb spools. do we get a ttmb discount? thank you.

mark


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

do you have 100lb+ 1200yd spools of solid? I need some for one of my 50w reels that I want to be an AJ rod. I want to dump the mono that is on it. Also, do you sell powerpro or just JB?


----------



## DavidG (Feb 28, 2005)

Argo,

Go with the 130# JB hollow ($135/1200 yds at Basil's or a little more at Charkbait) and pull a loop on the end then use a loop to loop mono topshot or loop directly to a swivel and your aj leader.

If you really wanted to turn up the heat with that big Avet, get another 100-200 yards of 200# and inline splice it on top of the 130#. Crank the drag up to full and dare any AJ to pull drag on you.


----------



## Smallfrye (May 21, 2004)

Any experience with the new Ande spectra ? Considering the reputation they have with mono, I expect their spectra will be hard to beat.

My experience is ggod with PP and terrible with spider wire. I have several other brands on my 17# spinning reels and only the spider wire has issues with twist. After 5-6 days of use, it must be relaxed or it will spin into a bird nest right off the spool. PP last all season with no twist issues. 
I don't remember the manufacturers on the other reels. They are OK but not the quality and performance of PP.


----------



## BigMikes809 (Oct 23, 2005)

I only use the orriginators of spectra Izorline. And I only top shot with co-polymey clear.
Old school but I never loose fish to "cut offs"
BigMike


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

Jb or Izorline in that order. never had any issues


----------



## tpope (Sep 10, 2004)

I have 135 Izorline and 130 JB. The JB is far superior. I can put a bent wire up a section of JB 3 times as fast as I can the Izor. The Izor is great spectra but it is poor hollow core. 
Allow me to describe... JB is like the strands on an Ilander lure skirt. MANY strands.
The Izor and others is like the common squid/octopus skirted lures. A dozen strands??
Now, poke your finger in the middle of my examples. It will stay more in the center of the Ilander lure. It came out or at least shows from the plastic skirted lure.
In hollow core spectra terms, the number of fibers in a bundle are smaller and the number of bundles are greater and more closely weaved in the JB.
I hope that my example is understandable.


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Mike, 

That yellow stuff I use is the TUF LINE and it works well for me. 
Amazing how much bandwidth has been used about what to do about braided not grabbing the spool when there is so much scotch tape in the world...


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Ragman said:


> Hey LJ93,
> 
> I've used PP, Tufline, and JB. I first started out with PP (freshwater and salt) and never had any problems.
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Not to change the subject here but are you guys watching Texas and USC. Limas Sweed from Brenham (Old Washington) who plays for Texas is doing well. His little cousin plays on my sons pee wee football team. Dillan Sweed is the RB and my son Colin is the big Tight End and he also plays a little Fullback.

I don't know why but I'm pumped tonight. I wish I could go back to High School and put on some Football pads. ****, I'm ready to hit someone ;-)

Ok, now back to our reguarly scheduled Blue Water programming.

I'm going to try some of the Jerry Lewis Spectra ;-)

LJ93


----------



## ifish42na (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Marlintini,

Sorry, I cannot offer a discount on line, really there is not much margin to begin with. What I can offer is personalized service and values such as free linewinding, splicing, etc. for anglers that send in their reels or order bulk spools online

Thanks,


----------



## ifish42na (Jan 4, 2006)

Argo,

DavidG has it right, the advantages of hollow line, ie ability to splice 100% end loops and line to line splices, makes it the right choice for spooling up your reels. I feel that the value of hollow spectra will generally prove itself over mono in about two seasons.


Thanks,


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Power Pro is #1 in my book.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

ifish42na, I'll call you tomorrow. I'm going to order some Jerry Brown Spectra. 

But, I've got to go for now. Halftime is almost over. 

I'm out.

Lumberjack93


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

So ifsh42na, I can send you 2 50w and you will spool them up for me with 130 jb hollow?


----------



## ifish42na (Jan 4, 2006)

Argo,

No problem. Let me know when to expect them...turnaround time is one day. I'll splice the loops N/C. If you need topshots, or topshot making tools such as needles, serving and adhesive, just give me a call.

Thanks,


----------



## SnappD (Oct 8, 2004)

so, 


say on 40 pound class reels like a tld 25-- fishing in lets say 125 feet of water for your normal amberjack and grouper fishing. how much topshot do you want or do you want any topshot at all. also, which knot would you tie directly to a swivel on your leader?


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I don't use any top shot on my AJ/grouper rods. My leaders are about three foot of 150lb mono. I very seldom have a hook pull and almost never loose a fish to the structure.....not more than a couple every year....


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

I have used Power Pro for a few years and really love it. The price to me is worth it.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm going with the new Jerry Brown Spectra. I'm going to give it a try because I hear that the smoothness is incredible. 

LJ93


----------



## BigMikes809 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Basil*

I'll have to say that he has the reputayion for being the windon and top-shots go to guy. Very few people in this industry have his reputation for high standards.
And no I don't sell his products. I asked a buddy how to do them and said he just buys them from basil and this guy makes everthing himself!
Big Mike


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

SnappD said:


> so,
> 
> also, which knot would you tie directly to a swivel on your leader?


Whoops, missed this part of the question;

I used a double line 7 wrap uni-knot. It's kind of tricky with all that limp line, but I've never had one slip or the spectra cut it's self. The knot pulling tight and cuting it's self or mono is one of the biggest problems I've had if you are really taxing the connection. Using a loop to loop wind-on leader solved that problem though.


----------



## Hot Salt! (Nov 22, 2005)

looks like power pro has a good following. a lot of folks in our area are seeing success with Tuff Line. (we use mono, so i really dont have an opinion on any brand)

you might have seen this, but the link below is for a pretty good test done by florida sportsman magazine recently.

http://www.floridasportsman.com/gear/051148/

cheers.
drew

btw, im 'new' here, so if i break any forum rules in my posts, please correct me. thx.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Got Salt, welcome to the forum. We're getting a lot of guys from Florida on the 2Cool Bluewater board.

Later,

Lumberjack93


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Got Salt,
Welcome.
If my aging memory is correct JB spectra has been IGFA certified.


----------



## Hot Salt! (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks snagged. and correctly enough, braided line can be used when seeking IGFA recognition. but, as i think the attached article eludes to, the stated breaking strength may not be trustworthy. it may certainly test much higher than whats on the label. when specifically chasing line class records, lines that have a reputation to break at, or just below, the stated class would be the better choice. there are brands, such as Ande, that produce lines as 'IGFA' lines, but are not pre-tested. you can have a spool pre-tested by the IGFA (for a fee) but that still may not guarantee the the entire spool will actually test, when you record application is submitted.

sorry to ramble. we do a litte record chasing our selves.

cheers.
drew


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

The article is accurate as to what it covers and no more. Many mono lines break well above 30% over spool rating. 
I fish for fun.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Something important to remember about JB, it does not come in tests smaller than 50 lb.

Lumberjack93, you did not mention secificaly what reels you are respooling. This being the bluewater board the asumtiion would be big offshore reels
, i.e. Lever Drags, 4/0 star drags and such.

What lb test do you use now? And, how do you use them?

Me personally I use JB when applicable for 50 lb and over and PP for under 50 lb. If, however, JB comes out in lighter tests that will change.

As a couple of wise old men I know say " You go cheap, sooner or later you get screwed at the worst possible time".


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

8seconds,

I'll be spooling my Shimano TLD 15 with 65 lb test JB solid Spectra line. I use this setup for Tuna and snapper fishing. Its become my go to setup. I have it on a Falcon Coastal 20-40 lb graphite rod. 

I also have 2 large capacity spinning reels that I use 50lb spectra on. I use these rigs for casting poppers to tuna and for kingfish. 

LJ93


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Lumberjack93 said:


> 8seconds,
> 
> I'll be spooling my Shimano TLD 15 with 65 lb test JB solid Spectra line. I use this setup for Tuna and snapper fishing. Its become my go to setup. I have it on a Falcon Coastal 20-40 lb graphite rod.
> 
> ...


 Ask Basil about the 60# hollow.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Jerrey! Jerrey! Jerrey!


























Brown not Springer.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

That's 2 Funny ;-)


LJ93


----------



## ifish42na (Jan 4, 2006)

_If my aging memory is correct JB spectra has been IGFA certified._

Only the 80lb hollow has been certified, none of the others.


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard Got Salt and ifish42na! Hope ya'll stay. 

Basil thanks for jumping onto this thread and giving your input. I know you have big rep out west and several guys here have used you through allcoast.

Drew there is nothing wrong with chasing records. There are people here that do too. Thanks for the link to the FS article. BTW what part of FL are you in?


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Thank you Basil.


----------



## capehorn27 (Aug 16, 2005)

*super braids*

*I would not go with "MagiBraid". I used to have 80# on my penn formula 15 and it would break off easily.*


----------

